# i7/Corsair H50 Lapping Photos (56K warning)



## Jet

Stock:





400:





800:





800 Reflection:





1000:





1500:





1500 Reflection:





2000:



































--------------------

Corsair H50:

Stock:





Progress:




















Photos continued on next post:


----------



## Jet

Finished Reflections:


----------



## CdnAudiophile

Looks awesome. What are your temps like now?


----------



## Jet

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> Looks awesome. What are your temps like now?



They were in the 75C range, and then by the time the paste had time to settle in, we got a warm spell here in Atlanta so the ambient was higher...and I got different fans, etc, etc, but I think it was about a 5C drop, as the temps were more in the 69-70C range. Now, of course, my temps are really low due to the ambient being mid 40F (I don't know how low--it's running headless right now, I'll check tomorrow when the -bigadv unit finishes).


----------



## bomberboysk

Jet said:


> They were in the 75C range, and then by the time the paste had time to settle in, we got a warm spell here in Atlanta so the ambient was higher...and I got different fans, etc, etc, but I think it was about a 5C drop, as the temps were more in the 69-70C range. Now, of course, my temps are really low due to the ambient being mid 40F (I don't know how low--it's running headless right now, I'll check tomorrow when the -bigadv unit finishes).


Put teamviewer or logmein on it

Looks great though.


----------



## funkysnair

your cooling an i7 920 @4ghz with the corsair h50?

dam i wouldnt even consider it to have the ability to shift the heat off a standard clocked q6600, especialy with it using a single rad

i got a tripple rad with some noctua nf-p12's running full horse keeping my i7 920 cool...

maybe i underestimated that thing, good job on the lapping


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> your cooling an i7 920 @4ghz with the corsair h50?
> 
> dam i wouldnt even consider it to have the ability to shift the heat off a standard clocked q6600, especialy with it using a single rad
> 
> i got a tripple rad with some noctua nf-p12's running full horse keeping my i7 920 cool...
> 
> maybe i underestimated that thing, good job on the lapping



It's actually at 4.1 .


----------



## funkysnair

Jet said:


> It's actually at 4.1 .



well i think you are crazy lol...

i got mine running 25oc idle and never tops 50oc now, the Shinitsu thermal paste i got off bomber dropped a few degrees off my temps!


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> well i think you are crazy lol...
> 
> i got mine running 25oc idle and never tops 50oc now, the Shinitsu thermal paste i got off bomber dropped a few degrees off my temps!



You got way more room there. Bump up the overclock! . Mine idles at 38-40ish and loads at 70ish. i7's can take more heat that others can.


----------



## funkysnair

Jet said:


> You got way more room there. Bump up the overclock! . Mine idles at 38-40ish and loads at 70ish. i7's can take more heat that others can.



yeh but im dropping my mother board nb/sb and mossfets into the loop in next few days so ill gonna try for the 4ghz then!!

my i7 has only had a .20mv increase to reach 3.6ghz so i think ive got a good chip too


----------



## Jet

funkysnair said:


> yeh but im dropping my mother board nb/sb and mossfets into the loop in next few days so ill gonna try for the 4ghz then!!
> 
> my i7 has only had a .20mv increase to reach 3.6ghz so i think ive got a good chip too



Yep--the major voltage increases happen past 3.8...but it's so worth it. Looking forward to see your results!


----------

